# Installing OEM CD Changer



## rkosior (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a 2004 SPEC V with the single CD player. I purchased a CD player and changer from a 2006 SPEC V. The player was replaced easily. Anyone know how to install the changer? It was not an option for the 2004 models. Thanks.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Do you have the cable that runs from the headunit to the changer that connects the two


----------



## rkosior (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess that's part of my question. Is there a separate cable that connects the two pieces or is it part of the main cable assembly? I forgot to mention that it's the Rockford Fosgate system. Thanks.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It should be a type of CNET cable I'm guessing. It should be a fairly thick cable.


----------



## rkosior (Nov 16, 2008)

JNCoRacer said:


> It should be a type of CNET cable I'm guessing. It should be a fairly thick cable.


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------

